# Comfort Food!



## ceembee (Jun 28, 2010)

Now that I really think about it, there aren't any special foods I eat when I'm down.

I just eat more in general.
(That, or I get so into whatever I'm doing to distract myself that I forget to eat at all.)


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Eggs and bacon with fried potatoes - or steak. I usually crave protein when I'm down.
Coffee, although I suppose that isn't a food.
Roast chicken.

Usually something warm and meat-based. Mmm....

However, a tuna sandwich, although psychologically less comforting, can actually have a really positive effect on my mood nonetheless.


----------



## Introvertigo (Dec 27, 2010)

http://chaosinthekitchen.com/images/mac_cheese.jpg


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

chicken pad thai


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

*I like homemade beef mince dishes like lasagne, nachos, mince and vege pie, spicy meatloaf with mash, a savoury mince dish I do with curry powder in it. There is something about beef mince for me.

*Pizza is also a favourite comfort food. 

*For sweets I have a very rich chocolate brownie recipe which I love to make and half demolish, also any slices which have biscuit crumbs/ butter/ sweetened condensed milk in the base, like Apricot slice. Oh another which I hardly make because my husband doesn't like it is mac n cheese with bacon in it and plenty of cheese. 

*French toast or pancakes with maple syrup, bacon and fresh fruit - this I have at a local cafe for brunch with the girls.


If any of these sound nice to you just ask me for the recipe and I will post it for you.



Why do I always like what is bad for me???


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

pretty.Odd said:


>


Oh yeah! Icecream is good... particularly cookie dough icecream or butter pecan.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

Comfort food: oatmeal.


----------



## DaveHertle (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is an easy recipe for peanut butter pie - Just google "No bake peanut butter pie".

Beat together one 8 oz. package of cream cheese and one and 1/2 cups of powdered sugar,

Then add a cup of milk and a cup of peanut butter. I find I need to add the milk slowly, otherwise it is splashing out onto the counter.

When that is well combined, then fold slowly 16 oz of Whipped Topping. (They usually come in 8oz. container.

Pour into two graham cracker pie crusts and freeze.

I buy the pie crusts, and save the plastic lid to place back over the pie when it goes into the freezer. After it is hard, then I can easily stack them.

This is an easy recipe to modify. I have used splenda and low-fat ingredients, as well as going the decadent route using cream instead of milk and throwing in chocolate chips, crushed peanuts, chocolate sprinkles on top, placing an oreo cookie sideways for each slice.

The basic recipe is solid and requires no cooking or baking. A good mixer would help, but this could be prepared by hand


----------

